
SkinTrack turns your skin into a touch interface for smartwatches - mikehotel
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/05/skintrack-proves-living-future-turning-skin-touchscreen-smartwatch
======
mikehotel
Research paper:
[http://www.gierad.com/skintrack.pdf](http://www.gierad.com/skintrack.pdf)

YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hu8MNuvCHE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hu8MNuvCHE)

